# Low reps?



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone do low rep sets? ive always stuck to 5 minimum myself,but one of my kids trains by himself in the garage of a night,tells me sod all about what hes doing training wise even when i ask him.He is one of them moody 19 yo teenagers!

He does 3 rep sets to a time limit and is strong as fcuk on some exercises!He doesnt seem to change his exercises much and is stronger than me after 2 years training than me on 20 plus,he is a bit bigger built than me though.I dont know where he got his routine from but he seems to be doing ok on the low reps.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its all about the weight.If you want strength then always hit 1rm or as close as you can for 2-3 reps..Not the best for aesthetics but you do get strong on it..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, if you stick to a few, basic exercises you will get stronger in them. Stands to reason.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hes using your gear and refilling it with olive oil mate haha top lad


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Also, if you stick to a few, basic exercises you will get stronger in them. Stands to reason.


Yeah i think thats where i went wrong years ago too much chopping and changng about,ive tried to get him to do dumbell bench press or incline but he just fcuks me off lol,maybe not a bad thing.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you spent 2 years, just focusing on getting strong on 4 exercises. You will succeed.

However if you try and balance this out with aestetics, bulking, cutting, volume, introducing the latest methods. Experimenting with diets etc. Wheels get spun and very little progresses.

They key making a good routine is reducing the waste and excess, rather filling in the gaps.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

maxie said:


> Yeah i think thats where i went wrong years ago too much chopping and changng about,ive tried to get him to do dumbell bench press or incline but he just fcuks me off lol,maybe not a bad thing.


Now that I have nod need to add any more size I use a variety of exercises but, in 30 years of strength and mass training, I've probably focused on a dozen main lifts - the big 3 and assistance. These are where you get your size and strength. People say that you need to occasionally shock your muscles...Well changing your reps or your set scheme or the order in which you do your exercises is enough to shock your muscles. Switching exercises may give you doms, but so what?


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree with both above posts,sometimes going to a well equipped gym too soon can be a bad thing as theres just too much equipment to try out.Weve got a power rack at home bench and weights,you can only do the basics.

Im in the same boat as you now mingster,im 51 im not gonna get any bigger natural,but i can try and keep what ive got,i just kinda wing it when training with the same exercises but i can do 4x5 reps,3x12 whatever i want,thats all im gonna do from now on just keep creeping the weight up if i can,i dont even need to eat that much to maintain 100kg,infact its frigin hard to lose any weight.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Now that I have nod need to add any more size I use a variety of exercises but, in 30 years of strength and mass training, I've probably focused on a dozen main lifts - the big 3 and assistance. These are where you get your size and strength. People say that you need to occasionally shock your muscles...Well changing your reps or your set scheme or the order in which you do your exercises is enough to shock your muscles. Switching exercises may give you doms, but so what?


Spot on mate. I switch up my training style for a couple of months here and there just to stop things getting stale, but no matter what the routine I still use the same exercises that I've found to work well for me as a base of any routine I do.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Now that I have nod need to add any more size I use a variety of exercises but, in 30 years of strength and mass training, I've probably focused on a dozen main lifts - the big 3 and assistance. These are where you get your size and strength. People say that you need to occasionally shock your muscles...Well changing your reps or your set scheme or the order in which you do your exercises is enough to shock your muscles. Switching exercises may give you doms, but so what?


this. for me focusing on progression in the big 3 and ohp, weighted dips, pendlay rows ( BB rows from a deadstop ) and occasionally flys has benefited me massively in terms of strength and aesthetics


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> If you spent 2 years, just focusing on getting strong on 4 exercises. You will succeed.
> 
> However if you try and balance this out with aestetics, bulking, cutting, volume, introducing the latest methods. Experimenting with diets etc. Wheels get spun and very little progresses.
> 
> They key making a good routine is reducing the waste and excess, rather filling in the gaps.


So with this been said what sort of routine would you recommend to gain size and strength over four days?


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> So with this been said what sort of routine would you recommend to gain size and strength over four days?


If you want to train over 4 days I'd use either Dorian's Blood and Guts or a simple upper/lower split. Dorian's routine is well documented and there are vid son Youtube where he takes a client through the whole of the 4 workouts so you can see 1st hand how it all goes.

As for an upper/lower:

Upper A:

Deads

Dips

Chins

Yates Rows

OHP

Lower A:

Squats

Leg Press

hamstring curls

Heel raises

Upper B:

Pull downs or neutral grip pull ups

Bench - flat, decline, Seated, BB or DB, just chose your favourite one.

BO Rows

Dips

DB Press

Lower B

Front Squats

Leg Press

SLDL or Hamstring curls

seated heel raises

The idea behind the 'Upper' workouts is to hit all the major muscles using one exercise from each category of Vertical Push and Pull and Horizontal Push and Pull. I'd only do 1 working set per exercise taken to MMF and use a slow controlled rep speed, something like 4 up 8 down with the aim being to do between 4-6 reps a set. Believe me, it may not seem like much but if you do that 1 set properly you will not be able to do any more.

Best of luck!

J.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> So with this been said what sort of routine would you recommend to gain size and strength over four days?


there's no guaranteed prescription.

have a strength element, (1 compount exercise) have a volume element (2-3 exercises) and an isolation element (as many as you see fit, but don't be stupid). So long as make progress on all those columns it's impossible not to gain.

If you are struggling, lower volume or change exercises.

wendler 5/3/1 triumvirate with a few extra exercises/isolations is pretty hard to not success on


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a big advocate of low rep sets but depending on goals, volume will also reinforce technique and ultimately strength, size and progression (aside from supplementary lifts to help weaknesses or imbalances). I think it also comes down largely to preference; some people prefer to train for a pump because that's what they enjoy and if that's what keeps them consistent with their training, that will be much better than training low-rep and not being inspired.

I personally love strength work more than high rep work, but have a balance of both volume and strength. Love pyramid sets in particular, they're a great way to get best of both worlds.

I usually pyramid the big compounds (rows, presses, squats etc) and other lifts that I want to specifically get really strong at, such as weighted pull ups, chins, dips etc..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

spicewood1990 said:


> i like to shock my muscles by upping the weight
> 
> never understood where the misconception between progressive tension overload and muscle confusion came from


Totall agree, I absolutely loathe the term 'muscle confusion'... arghh! :death:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Totall agree, I absolutely loathe the term 'muscle confusion'... arghh! :death:


Im always confused,it works for me :tongue:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Now that I have nod need to add any more size I use a variety of exercises but, in 30 years of strength and mass training, I've probably focused on a dozen main lifts - the big 3 and assistance. These are where you get your size and strength. People say that you need to occasionally shock your muscles...Well changing your reps or your set scheme or the order in which you do your exercises is enough to shock your muscles. Switching exercises may give you doms, but so what?


I decided I need to switch my training up as I have a very set method of doing things, compounds first then usually some assistance work followed by seconday muscles IE Biceps with back etc.

I was thinking of loads of different variants and then had a brainwaive .... i will just do what I have always done but BACKWARDS :laugh:

So now I do my normal routine in reverse, starting with machine, doing assistance work and finishing with compounds.

Its so simple but has been really effective so far :thumbup1:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> there's no guaranteed prescription.
> 
> have a strength element, (1 compount exercise) have a volume element (2-3 exercises) and an isolation element (as many as you see fit, but don't be stupid). So long as make progress on all those columns it's impossible not to gain.
> 
> ...


What you think to this:

Dave's Upper/ Lower Split (DULS) | Muscle & Strength


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> What you think to this:
> 
> Dave's Upper/ Lower Split (DULS) | Muscle & Strength


Almost identical to my training a few years back, it's pretty solid.

I'd add in some extra medial and posterier delt work once a week, and do Sumo dead on one of the lower days, but pretty much similar


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Almost identical to my training a few years back, it's pretty solid.
> 
> I'd add in some extra medial and posterier delt work once a week, and do Sumo dead on one of the lower days, but pretty much similar


Maybe some Side Lateral raises and Face Pulls to the lower volume day?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

2-3 reps for me, heavy as f%ck. Been using the principles of Westside barbell for the last few years. So admittedly the second time in work each body part in a week it's much lighter and plenty of very fast reps (work each bodypart on an upper/lower split twice a week)


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

There are a lot of variables when it comes to an increase in strength. One pitfall people get into is a set amount of sets and reps. They never really think about day to day training. Everyday is different and some days you can push more than others. In other words, if you keep doing the same things, you'll never change. So if you want to get stronger, you need to lift heavier weight. That's obviously what your son is doing otherwise he wouldn't be getting stronger.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah i drummed the logbook and gradually increasing weights thing into them when i got them started lifting,he writes the weights down but keeps the book close to his chest!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What about this routine instead @simonthepieman

Bench 3 x 5

Row 3 x 5

Dips 4 x 10

Pull ups BW 4 x F

Biceps & Side raises

Squat 3 x 5

SLDLs 4 x 10

Lunges 2 x 8 el

calves

Decline bench 3 x 5

t-rows 3 x 5

OHP 4 x 10

Chins 4 x 10

Triceps & facepulls

sumo Deadlifts 3 x 5

front squats 4 x 10

GHR or pull throughs or hamstring curls 2-4 x 8

calves


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

maxie said:


> ,tells me sod all about what hes doing training wise even when i ask him.He is one of them moody 19 yo teenagers!


On a side note, why the fcuk are teenagers (the little B'stards) like that? I mean you do everything for em and they can barely muster a grunt in response.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> What about this routine instead @simonthepieman
> 
> Bench 3 x 5
> 
> ...


that's my boy!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

spicewood1990 said:


> looks a good split
> 
> i like lower uppers and full body splits over the body part split
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the same as my go to training, @rsd147 posted what i outlined on here about 3 year ago. Solid routine for any intermediate. Such a shame about 80% of people do either a full body or single body part without trying medium frequency and volume


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

spicewood1990 said:


> hadnt seen that although lower uppers are solid layouts and i agree too many people jump onto bodypart splits
> 
> full body is excellent for a begginner as they dont have the strength to really over tax their bodies so can get great results from a full body
> 
> ...


can't like the above enough.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Op your son is doing everything right, refreshing to see at a young age

get strong on the basics and you will build a very solid , admirable build

no need to faff about with machines etc, no need at all


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

im tempted to try a whole body session 3 times a week or upper/lower/upper/lower split next


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

spicewood1990 said:


> always apprehensive bad mouthing the holy bro split as 9 times out of 10 you get someone chime in with a good physique whos an exception to the rule giving it "I train so hard that it takes me a week to recover"
> 
> i think where many get confused is seeing people like jay cutler and ronnie coleman who are genetic greaks on bucket loads of gear training with a bro split and get great results when they could probably go to the gym and do ANY routine and make fantastic results
> 
> i believe there comes a point where enough gear can almost take over for less than optimal training splits and results will be there regardless


I agree with Upper/Lower split to ensure you are hitting the muscle more frequently but with the right amount of volume.The bro splits however, most bodybuilders that I know or follow do the typical splits with plently of volume but still get good results.

I think upper/lowers are great and really enjoying mine, however, as you have mentioned, its all about what you enjoy and what you can stick with to see progression. I think find a routine that you enjoy and be consistant and the results will follow


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I personally like to include a mixture of different kinds of rep ranges, the big 4 I stick with high reps for a few sets then work down to low reps high weight and go from there, the assistance and accessory movements I use on my split range from 8-15 reps.

I used to religiously stick with low reps high weight but ive found over the years having a good mixture of rep ranges is more beneficial to me and to be honest I enjoy it more this way too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> im tempted to try a whole body session 3 times a week or upper/lower/upper/lower split next


im looking at going back to basics , squatting 3x week like this ..

squats

pressing

squats

pulling

squats

pressing

repeat

looking back through my old logs it worked very well then i changed it fcuk knows why lol


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like theres a lot to be said for keeping things simple,bet weve all complicated things too much at times training wise,i know i have ill just let the lad do his own thing i think and keep out of it,if you enjoy your routine it works better for you anyways than something forced on you by your father lol.


----------

